
Visual Cryptography - zoowar
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/november32013/index.html
======
jwise0
The exceptionally cool follow-on to this is David Chaum's work on using visual
cryptography for voting --

    
    
      http://www.constitution2.org/wiki/files/2004_chaum_secret_ballot_receipts.pdf
    

People have since built further on that work, but I seem to recall that
Chaum's paper is what started a wave of work on end-to-end verifiable voting.

------
stansmith
Awesome! I (almost) didn't believe the fish thing. I had to PRT-SCR and use
paint.net to change the white to transparent to overlay them. It's real!

